# Hey there



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

How you doin'?

IMG_20150712_134834074 by Moira Aoibheane Parker, on Flickr


----------



## wwdragon (Jul 1, 2015)

How YOU doin?


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Cute picture


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Handsome fellow...look's like he is doing well...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Sweetie! What a sweetie! You are such a sweet boy, and a sweet handsome budgie


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Much better now!! Thank you. 

And how are you doin' today, handsome fellow?*


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *Much better now!! Thank you.
> 
> And how are you doin' today, handsome fellow?*


Very well, thank you. It's my mama's day off and I slept on her for a whole hour and then we sang together, and Lemon too, to oldies all day long. 
And then Lemon and I pulled all the food dishes off the cage wall and it made a loud bang and a huge mess. So much fun!!!

My Sweetie, ladies and gentlemen. -_-;;;;


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Awww so cute


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Sounds like an excellent day was had by all, my kind of fun too.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That sweet face of his says it all, I love how your boy's chest feathers are partially covering the step of the ladder.  He is quite comfy, indeed!


----------



## MerBoy (Jul 6, 2015)

Pretty bird!


----------

